# Mysql-Datenbank connecten (Eigenes Framework)



## moritzmoritz (21. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit mysql aus, weil ich vorhabe ein eigenes Framework zu programmieren? Muss ich nicht im Grunde auf einen mysql-Server connecten und dann durch senden von Commandos die Daten anfordern? 

Bin kein Anfänger, nur ich weiß nicht genau wie mysql arbeitet, eine Liste mit möglichen "Anfragen" wäre cool und hilfreich.


Moritz


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jun 2012)

Warum wilst du das machen?


----------



## moritzmoritz (21. Jun 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Warum wilst du das machen?




weil ich vor habe Daten aus einer mysql-Datenbank auszulesen, ja es gibt fertige Systeme, da ich aber das Programm als besondere Leistung im Abitur präsentieren will wäre es vom Vorteil ein eigenes Framework zu bauen. Kann mir jemand einen Denkanstoß geben? 

Mo


----------



## Fab1 (21. Jun 2012)

Hast du denn schon mal mit mysql gearbeitet?

Was hast du denn genau vor? Wirklich aussagend war das noch nicht.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jun 2012)

Willst du ein Framework schreiben das direkt über Sockets mit der Datenbank kommunziert? "besondere Leistung im Abitur" WTF das JDBC nachbauen wären besondere Leistungen bei der Doktorarbeit!
Kommt die Idee von einem Lehrer?

Versuch mal mit jdbc zu arbeiten oder eventuell sogar hibernate... das muss fürs abi reichen...


----------



## moritzmoritz (21. Jun 2012)

reicht es nicht aus eine Anfrage an einen Server zu senden? 

Nein, die Idee kommt von mir ...


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jun 2012)

ja mit jdbc macht man das... ich dachte du willst jdbc nachbauen..


----------



## moritzmoritz (21. Jun 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ja mit jdbc macht man das... ich dachte du willst jdbc nachbauen..



gut, dann formuliere ich es anders:

kann ich nicht wie folgt vorgehen:

-> mit der ip-adresse und dem Port auf einen Server connecten
-> Kommands, für mysql, an den Server senden
-> return auswerten
-> ausgeben

Oder geht das nicht so einfach?


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jun 2012)

probiers aus... ich bin mir nicht sicher was da zurück kommt...


----------



## moritzmoritz (21. Jun 2012)

so wie du das gerade geschrieben hast sicher nicht viel


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jun 2012)

also das könnte dir helfen... MySQL Internals ClientServer Protocol - MySQL Forge Wiki
aber wie gesagt.. ich würd das so nicht machen... schau dir jdbc an...


----------

